# help needed for parts Chausson Allegro 97 2011



## Bigcomuk (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi
Does anyone know where I can get the two back plastic box sections and rear plastic bumper for my Chausson Allegro 97?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not knowing where you are, have a look on this link to find a dealer near you for Chausson parts.

cabby
https://www.chausson-motorhomes.com


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

you could try here

www.motorhomebumpers.com

our quote for colour matched parts for our CI was less than dealers unpainted.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

suedew said:


> you could try here
> 
> www.motorhomebumpers.com
> 
> our quote for colour matched parts for our CI was less than dealers unpainted.


Just looked at their gallery page, some outstanding workmanship. :grin2:


----------

